# Halloween Costume Contest! >>>>



## Deicide6funder (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello i am digital designer specializing in horror for extreme heavy metal such as Black, Death, Thrash, Gore, Grind Metal genre's. I have worked for company's related to horror, metal and other

I am a host of an annual Halloween Costume Contest! Deadline is October 31st at 11:59pm. The Winner deemed more "Sick, Disgusting and Original" Will win his/her choice of 1 free graphic of her choice being that of an album cover, Logo, T-shirt Design, Company Logo, Banner, Myspace Layout, ect...

If you are interested please contact me! You can view my work here:

Brutal Disorder Logos | Serving up Gore since 05
MySpace.com - BRUTAL DISORDER LOGOS (Sick Covers for sale!) - 20 - Male - Guadalajara, Jalisco - www.myspace.com/brutaldisorderlogos


----------

